# 3/15 RAW Discussion Thread



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

I think Lesnar will return to this show, tomorrow they will sell tickets for Mania and they need to somehow lure people to attend the show


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Honestly Mustafa Ali would be so much better to watch on RAW if his gimmick was more like this than being shackled to the jobbing "let's make an antifa-like stable and then humiliate them because Vince hates antifa" mess that Retribution is.

Like just let Mustafa be this but on RAW. Dressed to the nines, the outward presentation of a nice guy but an angry arsehole underneath. It'd be so much more successful than what he's stuck with currently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371537861724495872


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

2 Title matches nobody cares about. I just wanna see what Lashley is doing and Mcintyre vs Sheamus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The OP has been updated with the full preview.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Hopefully we FINALLY find out who Styles' Wrestlemania opponent will be! Tickets are going on sale tomorrow, so I'm hoping for some surprises tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Hopefully we FINALLY find out who Styles' Wrestlemania opponent will be! Tickets are going on sale tomorrow, so I'm hoping for some surprises tonight


Yeah, I really want to know AJ's direction for WrestleMania. They've been booking him very strong for a long time now.

Hopefully they announce a few more matches for FastLane too. I really hate when they wait a few days before to fill up the card.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm kinda guessing Drew/Sheamus will be settled in a rubber match ender at Fastlane to determine the No1 contender against Lashley at WM...maybe though but it's predictable.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm not gonna get it but at this point every Raw or PPV I just want to see Keith again. The longer we don't see him the more worried I get that he's very injured/sick or Vince just decided he doesn't want him on TV anymore. I don't really know what to think about that anymore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka will be back tonight...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371579147261214724


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I mean I know Lashley pretty much cost Drew his title...but there wasn't a real build up to Lashley/Drew for Wrestlemania. Should be a good match tho.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Drew to interrupt I take it?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lashley styling and profiling with the title.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Was hoping they would turn Lashley Face. I rather cheer him then Drew Mcintyre and most people of the raw roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> I mean I know Lashley pretty much cost Drew his title...but there wasn't a real build up to Lashley/Drew for Wrestlemania. Should be a good match tho.


Yeah they literally did nothing to build it up. Oh well we already knew it was coming anyway.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

can geek miz please go away ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz has a match against Drew? When did they set it up?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lashley with MVP is fantastic. He is the dominant champion this company needs. I love Drew but Lashley's got to retain at Mania.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

That's enough RAW for me, how do y'all watch that crap ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz ruining the mood of the segment with the heel comedy stuff. Please, just pack it up Miz.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wait Drew is facing Lashley at mania? Thought they were going to do a match at Fastlane. . How did Mcintyre get a match?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Lashley with MVP is fantastic. He is the dominant champion this company needs. I love Drew but Lashley's got to retain at Mania.


And HB should retain the tag titles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> Wait Drew is facing Lashley at mania? Thought they were going to do a match at Fastlane. . How did Mcintyre get a match?


They announced it on twitter minutes before the show...just like that.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They announced it on twitter minutes before the show...just like that.


That's why I didn't know about it. Also kinda lazy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz is completely out of place in this segment.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Well the site I go to stream got Suspended

I'm on Vip, But it's lagging


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now Sheamus is beating up Lashley lol ok so random.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Sheamus attacking Lashley? No rhyme nor reason to this show.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

That was a really strong way to build up this fight in a very short time. Some of Drew's best mic work.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fatal 4 way next ppv?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sheamus has weird booking. Remember him and Lee tagging, hugging then fighting after the break lol.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm gettig real pissed now

VIP's Audio is lagging AF


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok apologies


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Ok apologies


No worries


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Suck that now people outside of the US can't watch RAW live.....


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Sometimes I laugh when I think about new or lapsed viewers watching this crap. They probably think, "well, this makes no sense, I guess I need to watch for a couple weeks to understand what's going on." Little do they know. . .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Drew struggling to beat the Miz. 😒


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Drew struggling to beat the Miz. 😒


Should have squashed him, match just dragged needlessly.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The problem with a 3 hour show. You need to extend certain things.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wanna see how they build this Shane and Strowman feud without that Botch mic job that was last week.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Not even an hour in and it feels like it's dragged on for 2 hours this is their problem


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Poor Miz...and I'm not even a personal fan of his. Even more upset about Morrison obv. :l

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So we missed Braun's promo? lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Missed the start what have i missed?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

My whole life I was bullied? Did they not do this with Sullivan?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

So Raw is going to be built around Lashley/McIntyre? At the least, that's some direction but they kinda need a double turn at Mania tbh

Braun and Shane is sssssoooooo stupid


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Whatever Strowman said he said it before they came back from the commercials. This shit is pathetically bad either way.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

This is fucking pathetic


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This is Bad


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was going ok until Shane couldn't say "stupid" lol


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I was excited for the build for this feud but it's just bad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Shane/Braun stuff is a waste of time. So bad.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, I guess someone helps Shane. Babatunde or Omos.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane is such an asshole. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That segment would have been very cringe if it was anyone but R-Truth, thankfully he knows how to pull this kind of thing off.


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

Holy hell, is WWE burying Braun on purpose? What the hell is this angle even supposed to be?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> That segment would have been very cringe if it was anyone but R-Truth, thankfully he knows how to pull this kind of thing off.


R-Truth is a national treasure.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

justinkjones1993 said:


> Holy hell, is WWE burying Braun on purpose? What the hell is this angle even supposed to be?


All I can figure is they're trying to get him over as a face and that Shane has enough heel heat we want to see Braun beat him up?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Peacock streaming WWE PPVs should be interesting. I like WWE Network cause it was just focused on WWE. Hopefully Peacock advertises right off the bat when you open the app without much fuss.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Dana Brooke's face is starting to remind me of the toxic avenger.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The amount of talent in this tag match is a notch above 0


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Lol @ Lana's attire not glowing


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Lana fell down Lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All the work they put in Mandy and Otis last year amounted to nothing. Now look at where they are both positioned. Smfh


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Starting to like Nia personality


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> All the work they put in Mandy and Otis last year amounted to nothing. Now look at where they are both positioned. Smfh


Right where they belong neither one is anything special mandy has looks and nothing else and Otis is a fat slob


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> All the work they put in Mandy and Otis last year amounted to nothing. Now look at where they are both positioned. Smfh


Was thinking about that with regards to Mandy. I remember she had some good momentum going and also feuding with Sonya but then it just...stopped.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I've been a wrestling fan for over 25 years and I've sat through some dreadful stuff and horrible acts but Nia Jax is seriously the worst I've ever watched. She is just awful at everything and even seems to be awful in real life.

I like Braun and if he gets a decent spot at WM this year against Shane then fine but I hope they find a way to make the storyline good. Need it to take a creative direction. Probably won't happen though. Haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Right where they belong neither one is anything special mandy has looks and nothing else and Otis is a fat slob


They made people care about them and at the end of day, that's how you get talent over. They achieved that and they did nothing with them afterwards. Piss poor booking as always from the WWE.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Jesus is this show even more horrid than usual this week.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe AJ challenges Riddle after the Ali match


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here comes the goofy shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Maybe AJ challenges Riddle after the Ali match


That would be good, Styles is being seriously underutilized.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Maybe AJ challenges Riddle after the Ali match


Meh, AJ vs Riddle Wrestlemania? Its Styles worst WM opponent yet


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wtf is New day doing? Are there even words for that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> Meh, AJ vs Riddle Wrestlemania? Its Styles worst WM opponent yet


I took it to mean that Styles vs Riddle would happen at Fastlane since Riddle faces Ali tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

scshaastin said:


> Wtf is New day doing? Are there even words for that?


New Day are instant channel changers for me


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> Meh, AJ vs Riddle Wrestlemania? Its Styles worst WM opponent yet


Not sure who else there is. Loser of Drew v Sheamus?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I took it to mean that Styles vs Riddle would happen at Fastlane since Riddle faces Ali tonight.


Thought he meant AJ comes out because he got nothing going on for Mania.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not sure who else there is. Loser of Drew v Sheamus?


I know but it's just kinda sad on WWE part that they can't find anything for AJ


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> I know but it's just kinda sad on WWE part that they can't find anything for AJ


Could face Priest too maybe


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> I know but it's just kinda sad on WWE part that they can't find anything for AJ


Almost like the company has built no new stars and can't generate basic feuds that make sense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> I know but it's just kinda sad on WWE part that they can't find anything for AJ


Indeed Styles is too good to not have a clear direction or program.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bro what's with the camera work lol.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Could face Priest too maybe


Nah I cant see Bad Bunny holding the 24/7 Title this long to not be in a match at Mania


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW creative team at work...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371631114629091330

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

These fucks are eventually gonna be 50 time tag team champions.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

New Day 999th reign


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I like New Day (Although they do feel like they're spinning their wheels without Big E) but come on... they don't need another title reign... Hurt Business needed those way more, what's the point of this...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> RAW creative team at work...


"Hmm New Day haven't been champs in a while...give them the belts!"


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I know people are sick of the New Day but Shelton and Alexandra are terrible


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

WHY?! Could they really not let Hurt Business all walk into WM as champions?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Completely unnecessary and undermines The Hurt Business faction.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

There you go, New Day vs AJ and omes at WM


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

oh god, this better not be going where it looks to be LOL.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, Omos first match?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ & Omos Vs New Day at WM?!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> I know people are sick of the New Day but Shelton and Alexandra are terrible


They found their niche as the support guys in the hurt business. They %100 deserve the belts more than the worst tag team in wwe's modern era.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> I like New Day (Although they do feel like they're spinning their wheels without Big E) but come on... they don't need another title reign... Hurt Business needed those way more, what's the point of this...


That's exactly my thoughts. I don't hate the New Day, but the Hurt Business all holding gold was the dominance they needed.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh wow didnt see that coming...I wonder if this mean Lashley is losing at Mania


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So no HB tag title match then


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> They found their niche as the support guys in the hurt business. They %100 deserve the belts more than the worst tag team in wwe's modern era.


Naw, they're both geeks still. Lashley and MVP are the only thing worthy a damn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Omus is a future star.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake, is this _really_ the best they can do for Styles? And on top of that if they win what the point was New Day winning...


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Miz is completely out of place in this segment.


Legit annoyed tf out of me and Morrison looks like even a bigger geek with his hair


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> Naw, they're both geeks still. Lashley and MVP are the only thing worthy a damn


I agree their geeks. And I hate their personalities as well, but I would rather see the background guys in one of the few things Raw has going for it atm holding the belts than the most overpushed, untalented, boring, cringe worthy tools in wrestling today.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They want to make Styles a grand slam champ so I can understand the decision.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess this spoils any New Day match at the weekend


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf is Morrison's new hairstyle? shit looks like a poofy mullet.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Not what I was expecting for A.J., but this is certainly intriguing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm happy to finally see what the big guy can do,


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> They want to make Styles a grand slam champ so I can understand the decision.


Okay you've sold me, that's a valid reason. I just wish he had a partner who wasn't Great Khali levels of mobile.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ going for the tag titles at mania. His bucket is definitely running low!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Going from facing The Undertaker one year to New Day the next, I feel so sad for AJ but at least he'll be winning the tag titles which he hasn't won yet but he does deserve better.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

R Truth lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean i'd definitely take that replica smoking skull title over that ugly ass 24/7 title.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Aw Truth got his baby back.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is that officially recognized? How is that even going to be counted? "Submission victory"?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol I turn on RAW and the first thing I see is New Day winning the tag gold again.

Unbelievable.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Is that officially recognized? How is that even going to be counted? "Submission victory"?


Vacating or forfeit, I'd imagine.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

The Gold is back in THE CHAMP'S hands!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tag team vs Miz - Morrison then. Hadn't even heard of the guy months ago, but I don't mind him.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't mind celebrity appearances but this is Bad Bunny third appearance a hour and a half in. Enough


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hadn't even heard of the guy months ago, but I don't mind him.


Hadn't heard of him before he was supposed to perform at the Rumble, and can't say I liked what I heard either... but even if his music isn't for me he hasn't been that bad on the product, apparently is legitimately a fan rather than someone just here because WWE's guys got in touch with their agent, brought some publicity in as 24/7 Champion, and best of all Damien Priest is getting a bit of a push out of it, so I'm fine with him being around.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

R-Truth just hit a milestone, he's now a 50x 24/7 Champion!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok again what the fuck is going on with Morrison's hair?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bad Bunny about to have...anal bleeding.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good job Kevin Dunn. Great Camera work


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok again what the fuck is going on with Morrison's hair?


Yeah not a good look.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok again what the fuck is going on with Morrison's hair?


I know, I missed the start of Raw and just saw him now!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Hadn't heard of him before he was supposed to perform at the Rumble, and can't say I liked what I heard either... but even if his music isn't for me he hasn't been that bad on the product, apparently is legitimately a fan rather than someone just here because WWE's guys got in touch with their agent, brought some publicity in as 24/7 Champion, and best of all Damien Priest is getting a bit of a push out of it, so I'm fine with him being around.


Yeah I didn't like his music, but he seems like he is into this.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So they’re not doing Kofi vs Ali at WrestleMania? Stupid...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Yeah I didn't like his music, but he seems like he is into this.


I've been really enjoying Bad Bunny and normally I hate celebrity involvement. I haven't checked his music out but I'm gonna give it a listen soon.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here we go! Shane Mcmahon.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Morrison looks like Lou Albano's fuck up son.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> So they’re not doing Kofi vs Ali at WrestleMania? Stupid...


Doesn't really sound like a mania worthy match honestly.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rankles75 said:


> So they’re not doing Kofi vs Ali at WrestleMania? Stupid...


Who would wanna see that lol?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane gonna weasel his way out of this match. Get ready for the classic bait and switch.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun and Shane gonna do some crazy shit at Wrestlemania falls count anywhere.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Shane doing it alone. I was wrong lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One of the best decisions Lesnar ever made in his career was refusing to have a Mania program/match with Shane.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane gonna hit his favorite spot.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Braun and Shane gonna do some crazy shit at Wrestlemania falls count anywhere.


The ring and the entire arena will probably collapse.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok again what the fuck is going on with Morrison's hair?


The scary thing is this is the second mullet I’ve seen today. Please don’t let this be an epidemic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That kind of proved Shane's point. They had him outsmart Braun,


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is this, Nickelodeon slime?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Raw is Nickelodeon


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Say what you will about Shane, but how many 51 year olds in the industry are still doing shit like that?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shane getting this much offense in, even with a camera shot, on his own, further damages Strowman. I guess it doesn't matter at this point.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well... I was thinking RAW wasn't as stupid as last week, nope, we've gotten something just as stupid as the stairs headbutt thing...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wonder who Braun pissed off to get this,


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

What was in that bucket that got dumped on Braun?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> What was in that bucket that got dumped on Braun?


Nickelodeon slime


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

It’s my own fault for watching this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> One of the best decisions Lesnar ever made in his career was refusing to have a Mania program/match with Shane.


Lesnar is a lazy bastard. That could have been a classic.


Where the fuck the green slime come from? 😂😂😂😂


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Soooooooo what's the headline for 10?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And this is supposed to help Braun...how?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

If Shane still goes over at Mania, which he will but damn, he's getting it worse than Miz did tbh


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> What was in that bucket that got dumped on Braun?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Lesnar is a lazy bastard. That could have been a classic.


Nah, someone of Lesnar's caliber shouldn't be selling for Shane (as he would have to do).


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371638985274105856


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

There is only 1 reason why they are doing this to Braun.... 

Braun is soon to be #AllElite 😂


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Debut Rhea already, cowards.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Dolorian said:


> They want to make Styles a grand slam champ so I can understand the decision.


That's literally all this is but it lowkey shits on Hurt Biz


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

itsbeenawhile said:


> That's literally all this is but it lowkey shits on Hurt Biz


It certainly does.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371640291829166080

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You know instead of this "stupid Braun" stuff, how about they have Shane blame Braun for the cancellation of Raw underground by destroying his champion, Dabba Kato?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> And this is supposed to help Braun...how?


He's supposed to be the sympathetic babyface who is being relentlessly bullied, which makes perfect sense for a 6 ft 8 in 385 lb man.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Debut Rhea already, cowards.


Rhea's got that Emmalina Coming Soon gimmick going for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> He's supposed to be the sympathetic babyface who is being relentlessly bullied, which makes perfect sense for a 6 ft 8 in 385 lb man.


Impeccable booking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Rhea's got that Emmalina Coming Soon gimmick going for her.


Vince has no sense of timing/momentum.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> You know instead of this "stupid Braun" stuff, how about they have Shane blame Braun for the cancellation of Raw underground by destroying his champion, Dabba Kato?


That would actually be a logical story and actually give some explanation to an angle (admittedly not a good one but irrelevant here) they dropped out of nowhere. Which means not a chance WWE does that.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Their billing Asuka/Charlotte to be highly physical or strong style so it can compete with Bianca/Sasha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good psychology from Asuka get into it right away.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Legit fucking question everyone, does Byron Saxton add ANYTHING to the commentary team? I tune out everything these commentators say. They add nothing to the product.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is shit I like to see from Asuka.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Asuka getting viscous, I love it!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Haven't seen the pad removed in a long time. Hail Queen Asuka!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good showing by Asuka


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Match finish was kind of stupid but post match saved it, good shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Asuka going straight savage on Shayna. Good job on getting Asuka her heat back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok legit laughed at Ridlde passing by Ali doing the Fastlane sound.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Legit fucking question everyone, does Byron Saxton add ANYTHING to the commentary team? I tune out everything these commentators say. They add nothing to the product.


He and Graves had a great dynamic when Graves would relentlessly rag on Saxon and his incredibly pathetic life. Then they stopped it because WWE doesn't want any bullying.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm amazed that they got Riddle riding around in a scooter. They're trying to relate to the 5 to 12 year old demographic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh so Braun vs Shane is for Fastlane...ok


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Drew vs Sheamus not a #1 contenders's match?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Oh so Braun vs Shane is for Fastlane...ok


We could still get another match at WM...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> We could still get another match at WM...


Most likely.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371644668799254530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371644670606991365


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wonder if Retribution turns on Ali after he loses.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Wonder if Retribution turns on Ali after he loses.


Hopefully. And the likes of Dijakovic can go back to having good matches with Lee.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I like where they going with Shane/Braun, it's a typical Face Vs. McMahon (authority) WM angle, for Braun that's not bad, decent spot. Hopefully they just keep the violence going and keep the promos to a minimum, also no more Nickelodeon slime. Haha. But if they are teasing it or actually doing it at Fastlane maybe they have something even bigger planned? Who knows. But I'm fine with it since I'm a Braun fan and his WM resume (excluding last year) hasn't been great and even last year, no fans so wasn't great.

This New Day shit has been awful for years, pretty much since..always, but at this point it's just fucking stupid, THB should have atleast walk into WM as champions with Lashley, yeah they are really "shaking things up" with the same old boring, cartoon comedy bullshit. All I can say is I hope that Lashley retains!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, one more Nick reference that I missed at first, and because I actually rewatch kid & adult game shows from the 80s & 90s every week....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371638868605292558
(MARK SUMMERS, Y'ALL!)


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm amazed that they got Riddle riding around in a scooter. They're trying to relate to the 5 to 12 year old demographic.


I can just imagine Vince saying "We're losing the younger viewers, let's put in what the kids like!" and he's so out of touch he thought that was the solution to draw the teens back...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dijakovic growing his hair back? Might be a sign.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Ali beating Riddle then losing to Keith Lee at Mania makes sense


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Orton will turn into black goo at Fastlane.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> You know instead of this "stupid Braun" stuff, how about they have Shane blame Braun for the cancellation of Raw underground by destroying his champion, Dabba Kato?


I mentioned the same thing last week! They really need to bring that into this feud and honestly should bring HIM into it as well. That would actually make for a good storyline.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fiend will actually return at Fastlane then, it's about time...just get this feud done and finished at WrestleMania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Drew still on the ring when he is not the one facing Lashley?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Fiend will actually return at Fastlane then, it's about time...just get this feud done and finished WrestleMania.


With him and Alexa doing the work, maybe Randy is due a vacation after mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

At Fastlane we are getting Shayna/Nia vs Bianca/Sasha which is the same match we got a month ago at Elimination Chamber. It is also just like with EC, the only women's match booked for the PPV.

What are they even doing with the women's division on RAW/SD?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> At Fastlane we are getting Shayna/Nia vs Bianca/Sasha which is the same match we got a month ago at Elimination Chamber. It is also just like with EC, the only women's match booked for the PPV.
> 
> What are they even doing with the women's division on RAW/SD?


 My god wtf is this WM card?

This shit isn't good enough for Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> At Fastlane we are getting Shayna/Nia vs Bianca/Sasha which is the same match we got a month ago at Elimination Chamber. It is also just like with EC, the only women's match booked for the PPV.
> 
> What are they even doing with the women's division on RAW/SD?


Unfortunate timing that Lacey got pregnant. Saving Asuka vs Charlotte for Mania, Bayley is doing talk show stuff mainly and Alexa isn't available. Suppose they could have done another inter promotional match with the Riott's or Carmella vs Raw women. or have Iconics reunite vs them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Unfortunate timing that Lacey got pregnant. Saving Asuka vs Charlotte for Mania, Bayley is doing talk show stuff mainly and Alexa isn't available. Suppose they could have done another inter promotional match with the Riott's or Carmella vs Raw women.


They could have done a #1 contenders match at Fastlane at the very least to see who would face Asuka but they are completely bypassing that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> My god wtf is this WM card?
> 
> This shit isn't good enough for Great Balls of Fire.


Well it is the Fastlane card we don't know yet the full Mania card.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They could have done a #1 contenders match at Fastlane at the very least to see who would face Asuka but they are completely bypassing that.


Yeah there is that as well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Well it is the Fastlane card we don't know yet the full Mania card.


 We basically know the WM card and it's complete dogshit.

No part time stars to elevate a shit card.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> We basically know the WM card and it's complete dogshit.
> 
> No part time stars to elevate a shit card.


Eh the part time stars is a tired band aid. What is needed is well built programs that make sense which WWE continue to show themselves incapable of doing.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ace said:


> We basically know the WM card and it's complete dogshit.
> 
> No part time stars to elevate a shit card.


Vince will cry for Brock, Taker and Cena. Lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Eh the part time stars is a tired band aid. What is needed is well built programs that make sense which WWE continue to show themselves incapable of doing.


 So we're stuck with this trash?

At least there was some hype and interest with part timers. Now there's nothing to get you interested for their shit PPVs.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Ace said:


> We basically know the WM card and it's complete dogshit.
> 
> No part time stars to elevate a shit card.


Isn't roman reigns in the card?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Vince will cry for Brock, Taker and Cena. Lol.


 He should, this card is worse than your average AEW cards and this is supposed to be the biggest wrestling show of the year.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn what a spear.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Ace said:


> My god wtf is this WM card?
> 
> This shit isn't good enough for Great Balls of Fire.


We don't need per timers that can pull off a great match.wrestlemania is fine with me .


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I will say this. Sheamus has been in a couple of decent brawls the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looked like the Claymore was a little short. Made a sound tho lol


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

Drew McIntyre is the best in the business. Better than Bobby Lashley, better than Roman Reigns. McIntyre is the guy IMO.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Looked like the Claymore was a little short. Made a sound tho lol


That have better not been a leg slap Pal !


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Good luck trying to sell wrestlemania to 45,000 people with no major stars


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeez only 12 pages in the raw live thread. I remember when youd have over 100 pages in here every week.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Good luck trying to sell wrestlemania to 45,000 people with no major stars


And this is looking like one of the better Wrestlemanias in a while. Fuck the old stars for once. This year is a great one to give a lot of the younger guys a spotlight in front of some fans. Personally, I'm pretty excited for this year.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Amen. There is tremendous talent on show that deserves the spotlight. The booking has been rushed or botched which doesn't help but they can certainly over deliver imo. 

Still a shame they didn't save a huge payoff Sheamus vs Drew Match at Mania and bring back Brock to fight Bobby. That is a Wrestlemania match. 

Drew is amazing but I feel we need a break from him being the champ or chaser. He is already getting the predictable turn from the IWC from hero to hated. Salvage him while you can.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Yea, if it's Lashley vs Drew at WM, I can easily see the crowd turn on Mcintyre at the show. Sucks, because Drew is a good talent in my opinion.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Average tbh....

Sheamus is getting a big write off here especially at Fastlane with a bump down the card he's done, Alexa should have been given more air time by the purpose was a challenge to Orton so it's okay, I'm glad Bunny Rabbit gave the 24/7 Title back still can't stand the guy!

Drew/Lashley was rushed and tbh I'm not surprised.

Another good note is AJ having the chance to get a grand slam at WM37 when he and Omos win the Raw Tag Titles too.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Raw is the worst pro-wrestling show on TV. It starts as a disappointment and ends as one.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW this week was just whatever to me. Some stuff I reacted to and a lot of others was just meh. I was wondering why Miz and McIntrye were in the opening segment of RAW but it would make sense later. Predictable finish here with Drew getting the win. Enjoyed seeing the New Day be new Tag Team Champs but it was clear why they won them. Because AJ Styles and his bodyguard want a shot at the titles. Finally something for AJ to chase at WM and I'm fine with that. AJ and Omos really have that Shawn and Diesel vibe going on. Does Jaxson Ryker do anything else but job to his opponents? At least Bad Bunny gave up the 24/7 Title back to R-Truth. And speaking of Bad Bunny, The Miz hitting him with a chairshot is the start of this new feud going into WM which was the rumored tag team match against Bad Bunny and Damian Priest. 

That "match" between Stroman and Shane was needed to add more feul to this feud for WM. Nice to see Asuka back and she showed some ruthless aggression on Shayna Bazler and I wonder if this is going to lead into a feud for WM. Ali/Riddle match was good too but I wonder where this Retribution stuff is leading unless its an official breakup. Main event match was fine too but I was just whatever with it.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

Fuck me that was dreadful. Looked like the whole show was written in 5 mins by an 8 year old. Where is all this crap leading? Braun v Shane in an IQ test where the loser gets gunged?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The shot at AEW by Drew was pretty funny.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Pretty good episode overall, IMO.

Two good title matches, and a really hard-hitting main event. Asuka showing a lot of fire, and kicking the crap out of Shayna and Nia, was fun and much needed. Priest going over Ryker in a squash is as it should be. Drew getting payback on Miz squares away that story thread nicely. I'm sure there will be more forward story momentum, in the overall sense, once Fastlane has passed, and they can zero in on the individual Mania feuds.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Shayna seems to get pinned a *lot* for someone who went over a year without a loss in NXT...


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

But she hasn't been tapped-out on WWE television yet, which is interesting. But getting pinned a lot is a major byproduct of being in the tag division (female or male), in particular. 50/50 booking runs rampant in there.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Given that Retributions' rampant stupidity has now officially cost Mustafa Ali the United States Championship can they please just end this worthless fucking stable now?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Given that Retributions' rampant stupidity has now officially cost Mustafa Ali the United States Championship can they please just end this worthless fucking stable now?


That's why I want them to keep losing, because it increases the chances that they'll break up, and the individual performers can take those bloody masks off, and be used more effectively in other areas. Dijak and Madden can be a monster tag-team separate from the stable, Mia Yim can be a solid part of the women's division, and Ali can just be Ali. Thorne, though a fine worker, could get lost in the shuffle, but they could always send him back down to NXT if they've got nothing for him.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

ThirdMan said:


> That's why I want them to keep losing, because it increases the chances that they'll break up, and the individual performers can take those bloody masks off, and be used more effectively in other areas. Dijak and Madden can be a monster tag-team separate from the stable, Mia Yim can be a solid part of the women's division, and Ali can just be Ali. Thorne, though a fine worker, could get lost in the shuffle, but they could always send him back down to NXT if they've got nothing for him.


It sucks hard seeing one of my favourite WWE superstars stuck losing all the fucking time but frankly if Ali has to take a few losses to get this fucking anchor off of his neck then it's a worthy sacrifice to make in the short term.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

“Are you guys even registered as a tag team?” 🤣🤣🤣

Since when was that a requirement Kofi?????


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> “Are you guys even registered as a tag team?” 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Since when was that a requirement Kofi?????


I was wondering that too. WWE has a habit of just slapping two random dudes with nothing else going as singles stars together in a tag team all the time, now apparently there's an official registration process involved? It just makes no sense.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I was wondering that too. WWE has a habit of just slapping two random dudes with nothing else going as singles stars together in a tag team all the time, now apparently there's an official registration process involved? It just makes no sense.


Pretty sure it was meant as a joke.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

This raw easily gets a 2.5/10. It started off kinda neat as usual but it's the same rinse & repeat bullshit all the time. 

- Braun & Shanes angle was surprisingly the only neat thing on the show. Whats up with the green goo though?

-Matt Riddle & his scooter segment with New Day was already outdated at this point. Them winning the tag titles is just a joke. Funny enough it made no sense for Hurt Business to get a rematch to win the titles after they lost to the New Day in the beginning. But them winning again just to face AJ and his bodyguard at Mania is ridiculous.

- Retribution doing the same BS losing while Mustafa yells at the group.

-Orton & Alexa did the same bullshit adding nothing to their developing story. Alexas demonic laugh is just sounding contrived.

-Mcintyre & Lashley hasn't been an amazing rivalry so far. And Mcintyre vs. Sheamus leading into Fastlane is just a nothing feud now. They should've elaborated on the steel steps situation from last week. But that would be too much effort.

I wonder if I should just stop watching Raw. lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Brad Boyd said:


> - Braun & Shanes angle was surprisingly the only neat thing on the show. Whats up with the green goo though?


Sometimes something will happen on WWE that my brain just fixates on to such a degree that I can't stop turning it over in my mind and asking objectively stupid questions about it, but questions that haunt me because I don't get the logic or logistics of it.

That was one such moment.

Why green goo? Why did Shane think of that as his Plan A for humiliating Strowman? Who made the goo? Did Shane make the goo himself? How does Shane know how to make green goo? Did he get someone else to make it? How do they know how? Who did he get to do it? Did he explain why he needed it? If he didn't, what did the person who made it think he wanted it for? Is green goo a fetish? Who put it under the ring? Did anyone of the ring crew question why they're putting two tubs of green goo under the ring? If Strowman hadn't challenged Shane to a match how was Shane going to dump the goo on him? Or did he only have the green goo plan after the match challenge was made? 

I know the audience isn't meant to think of these things because it's a wrestling show where on-screen reality is casually operating on some insane level divorced from actual reality at the best of times. But sometimes I get hung up on these kind of questions and it totally drags me out of the entire show.

Not that I'd have enjoyed this nonsense anyway, but still.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Sometimes something will happen on WWE that my brain just fixates on to such a degree that I can't stop turning it over in my mind and asking objectively stupid questions about it, but questions that haunt me because I don't get the logic or logistics of it.
> 
> That was one such moment.
> 
> ...


Those lines of questioning makes a lot of sense. But I guess we're just suppose to assume that since Shane is all about money that he would choose green goo to dump on Braun. Realistically if it was green paint Braun swallowed a lot of it and probably would've gotten too sick or nearly died. Buf if that was smoothie mix, then that's a whole other story.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

bliss is the only thing interesting bout fastlane, still don't get why they have more than 1 ppv between RR and WM.

thankfully the shane match is out of the way before WM though. i don't need to see him at wm.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> thankfully the shane match is out of the way before WM though. i don't need to see him at wm.


Unless they pull a DQ finish at Fastlane to set up a no-DQ match for the two at WrestleMania cause at this point both of them would need that stipulation to put on anything even vaguely approaching watchable.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The New Day ? AGAIN? So tired of them winning titles every year, the Hurt Business should have held every title on Raw for a few weeks at least (MVP should be the US Champion soon)


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> bliss is the only thing interesting bout fastlane, still don't get why they have more than 1 ppv between RR and WM.
> 
> thankfully the shane match is out of the way before WM though. i don't need to see him at wm.


Alexa Bliss and Randy have been boring for months now. i thought Braun and Shanes segment stole the show, and that's just sad.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure where to put this but had to add KP is immense. He was fire last week and I don't thin Truth was expecting his banter level. Another good showing on Raw talk last night. I miss charley but also the Truth/Patrick banter is better. 

Also surely a Dana/Mandy heel turn coming. It would help them imo.


----------

